# Cross Slide Dro For Mini Lathe



## DaveInPA (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a Big Dog Metal Works 7x14 mini lathe built by Real Bull. I've been wanting some kind of DRO for the cross slide to increase my accuracy. I originally planned to use a hacked up digital caliper but couldn't find or figure out a mount design that I liked. Instead, I made a mount for a Harbor Freight digital indicator from some 3/4" angle aluminum and attached it to one of the holes for attaching a follower rest. I got the idea for this from a post I saw on MadModder.net.







You can also see the sheet metal chip guard I previously added to the saddle. It helps a lot to keep the ways clean.

Side view:






The indicator is attached to the mounting bracket with a 3/4" long 1/4x20 screw and nut.

I'll probably need to fab up some kind of splash guard to protect the indicator from lubricant spray and scarf. A piece of Lexan with a magnet glued to it should work for that.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 22, 2015)

It looks like a good solution, Dave!  The only suggestion that I might add is to mount the indicator on a magnetic mount and a steel plate on your aluminum angle.  That way you can extend your travel beyond the 1" travel range of the digital indicator (that's borrowed from another post as well).


----------



## DaveInPA (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for that suggestion, RJ. I will keep it in mind if I need more cross slide travel.


----------

